# Front or Rear Drive?



## WildcatKY (Sep 28, 2012)

I am going to buy my first Self-propelled mower and would like to know which is the better to buy, front or rear wheel drive? I have about 1/2 acre of flat yard to cut. Any input appreciated. Any reviews of the Toro Personal Pace mower or other dependable mowers would be helpful. Want to make a wise purchase.
Thanks!


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

WildcatKY said:


> I am going to buy my first Self-propelled mower and would like to know which is the better to buy, front or rear wheel drive? I have about 1/2 acre of flat yard to cut. Any input appreciated. Any reviews of the Toro Personal Pace mower or other dependable mowers would be helpful. Want to make a wise purchase.
> Thanks!


If the property has any steep grades or you bag the grass you want rear wheel drive as the front wheel drive tends to spin a lot going up hill and when the grass catcher gets full. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Like Geo said, rear wheel drive gives much better traction, even if your not bagging. The Toro personal pace is hard to beat, I really like them a lot. Husqvarna has an all wheel drive model that also offers great traction.


----------



## WildcatKY (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for the input Geo, 30year. I do bag, so the rear drive is the right choice for me. Your expertise is greatly appreciated!


----------

